# Dubias4Canada!



## dubias (Oct 18, 2009)

Hello, I came here to sell a few dubias to canadians people as I know how hard it is to find these!!!

I might also be interested in a mantis  I have yet to decide what kind.

I am from Canada obviously, and I am a frog lover

Charlotte~


----------



## Katnapper (Oct 18, 2009)

Hi Charlotte, and welcome to the forum! Glad to have you here. I'm sure the Canadians in our group are equally, if not more pleased you've joined!


----------



## Rick (Oct 18, 2009)

Welcome


----------



## hibiscusmile (Oct 18, 2009)

Hi , feel kinda small comparied to Beckys! :lol: But what the heck, heres a big HELLO!


----------



## Katnapper (Oct 18, 2009)

hibiscusmile said:


> Hi , feel kinda small comparied to Beckys! :lol: But what the heck, heres a big HELLO!


Hey, it can be from both of us... plus another couple of Becky's on the forum too!  :lol:


----------



## wero626 (Oct 19, 2009)

Hi welcome to the forum..


----------

